# advice on kids in HK



## vswstein (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking at an expat assignment with my US-based company, and I have children ages 3, 5 and 13. What should I expect for tuition cost to be to a decent Int'l school? What area is best to live with English speaking expat kids? Have heard that just north of Kowloon or backside of HK island is close to the expat schools? Any advice welcome. Expect that monthly income will be 100k HK$ and may have housing part of tuition and/or housing covered.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

vswstein said:


> Looking at an expat assignment with my US-based company, and I have children ages 3, 5 and 13. What should I expect for tuition cost to be to a decent Int'l school? What area is best to live with English speaking expat kids? Have heard that just north of Kowloon or backside of HK island is close to the expat schools? Any advice welcome. Expect that monthly income will be 100k HK$ and may have housing part of tuition and/or housing covered.


No personal experience of child education in HK but most of my friends sent their kids to King George V. Through a club I was a member of, I met several of the teachers there. All of them were decent people.

Once you get 5 posts, I the Pm system kicks in, I could give you a number for a friend of mine, who was a teacher at KGV for many years and he might give you better advice


----------

